# Using a Sauna good or bad?



## CJMAJOR (Feb 14, 2002)

I know of several people that use a sauna to go in and sweat out the bad things in their systems. But my question is, is this bad for bodybuilders trying to add mass or gain strength. Would a person sweat off to many calories or what would be the good and bad of this? Thanks for your info!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 14, 2002)

First of all, you don't sweat off calories just water. So for body building that would be bad. 
Cool is better for sore muscles than heat if that's what your using it for. If its to loose weight, then DON'T!!!


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 14, 2002)

oops.   edited for stupidity.


----------



## HickeyNC (Feb 15, 2002)

I have found that if i go into the sauna (not the steam room) after a hard work out it tends to help prevent me from being as sore as i normally would. But then again, i really dont get that sore as often any more.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2002)

The worst that would happen is you lose some water weight, which you will gain back in less than 24 hours.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Feb 15, 2002)

If you're worried about sore muscles give this a shot . Instead of a hot shower try starting the shower as cold as you can stand ( this forces lactid acids out of the muscle ) then after  min or so begin to raise the temp of the water to a comfortable level ( not too hot though )


----------



## CJMAJOR (Feb 18, 2002)

ok thanks


----------



## Optimus (Mar 7, 2002)

How about hot baths after workouts?  I mean, if it feels good how can it be bad?


----------

